# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC) - A Female Hairline

## Billena

A 32-year-old female visited the office of Dr. Carlos K. Wesley with the desire to fill in her hairline. He performed a 1753 FU session and she returned approximately two years later for follow up images.

----------

